# dogs licking babies faces



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone else find this gross?? or am I the only one?? My friend lets her dog lick her babies mouth and nose and cheeks, and even licked my babe once. Does anyone else see dogs licking their own butts and crotches and smelling poop, or is this a rare occurance that only I see?? I guess some people are under the impression that dogs have built in antibacterial agents in there mouth that are released after they lick themselves. ICK!!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I am not a dog person so I find it pretty gross. Also, a dog licked my DS on the face and he had a horrible allergic reaction - within a minute his whole face was covered in red welts and his eyes were swelling shut. So thats another reason we dont allow it. Plus then you have dog-breath face. Blech.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I have an adorable pug that I LOVE. And I am not afraid of her germs, for some reason. She and I have shared several Caramel Cashew Sundaes from Culver's. Same spoon.







:

She loves to give everyone in the family kisses.

But, I try to keep her away from ds. She would probably lick him head to toe if I let her. But for some reason, I feel like he can decide if he likes that once he is a little older. I'm really not that germ-phobic, but he is immobile at the moment. Once he is a little kid and can move away if he doesn't want her giving him kisses, etc, then that is his choice. But for now I keep her away.

Besides, I keep catching her trying to lick his diapers. uke


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I love my dog, but I don't him lick my daugher's face. I don't let her get in his face either. It seems unsafe to me. He has never ever ever shown any type of aggression at all and is very patient with her and protective towards her. He totally gets that she is higer in the pecking order. That said, she is a kid and he is a dog and sometimes they misunderstand each other and before you know it, someone needs stitches.

So no, no licking in the face.


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

I think that it is absolutle GROSS.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm a dog person to the core. That being said, I don't let her lick my face so I sure as heck wouldn't let her lick DD's. Ewwwww.

Anyone of any species who licks her own rear isn't getting her mouth anywhere near mine!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love my dog. He regularly gives kisses and comes running if you make kissy noises. I totally don't mind him giving me kisses. That being said, I get grossed out if he so much as licks dd's feet, much less her face!


----------



## Aurie (Jan 13, 2007)

A dog's mouth is supposed to be cleaner then a human's... BUT I find it pretty gross as well. I don't freak out if a dog has licked my child's face, but I surely don't let it continue or let the children encourage it in anyway.


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a dog, and I find it gross. My dog, undoubtedly the product of some careful back alley breeding by two happy mutts, has only one hobby: licking her butt. Actually, it's more of a religious calling for her, I think. If she is licking you, you can pretty much guess where her tongue was just moments before. I'd prefer she not express her affection to my kids or me or my husband or anyone I have to look in the face in that manner.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I definitely find that to be gross


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I think it's totally gross, too..... but I gave up on trying to get DS2 and DD2 (dear dog #2) to stop showing their mutual affection by slobbering all over each other. It's the same thing every day - we get home, dog licks son's face and they run off and play........ I'm just hoping DS2 hurries up and grows a little taller so he's not face-to-face with the dog anymore :yuck


----------



## BamBam'sMom (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't think it's a big deal at all. Not that I encourage it, but one of my dogs licks my 2-year-old now and then and ds thinks it's hilarious, so I don't feel the need to stop it.







: I'm not scared of a few germs here and there, and we hardly ever get sick.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
does anyone else find this gross??

I love my dog, but I think that dog-licks are gross in general....whether they're on a baby's face, my face, or any other part of my body.

However, I personally also find it really gross when parents use their own saliva to clean off their babies' faces.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

So gross!!! Yuck, yuck yuck!


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

My hubby lets our huskey kiss him on the face. I only let him lick my hands (and I wash them afterwards). Hodgie gives me gental kisses and hubby gets rough ones and sometimes his teeth get in the way. Ouch! With our 4 month old we don't let our dog kiss, but we do let him sniff. And yes, that includes the diaper area.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My pup loves to kiss and will inevitably land a few licks on ds's face,hands or toes. It doesn't gross me out but I do stop her as soon as possible. It doesn't help that ds will begin giggling and smiling like crazy as soon as the dog's tongue hits his face.


----------



## mommak1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not grossed out by it, but it's annoying to me when my dogs lick my face, so I don't let them, and I try to keep them from licking DS's face for the same reason - just because it's annoying! I don't freak out about it worry about germs, though. I also generally try to discourage the dogs from being right in his face and/or him being right in their faces for safety reasons.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i am kind of grossed out by it, but mostly i just find it annoying so i assume dd does too. one of my dogs is a compulsive licker- she CANT stop herself from licking people that she loves. its kind of wierd. so it is inevitable that we all get kisses. i try to be vigilant and not let her get the baby. however i LOVE it when she licks my feet!! it feels so great!







:


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I guess I'm in the minority. We let the dog lick the baby. He didn't get to lick him right away, only smell for a while. Only recently we'll let him get a lick in every now and again. The baby is smiling, so he's not scared of it.
I don't find it gross, although, when he starts licking my feet it annoys me, so I stop him pretty quick.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I let my dog give me (little) kisses, but I never let her lick DS's face when he was a baby. Now that he's older, he'll sometimes ask her for a kiss, and I don't mind that at all because it's his decision.

That said, I would never let my dog lick someone else's kid! I assume that most people think dog kisses are gross, and wouldn't expect anyone to subject their kid to my dog's slobber just because I don't have a problem with it -- that'd be incredibly rude of me.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

doesn't bother me. My son use to get tons of doggy-brother kisses as an infant.

In fact, I think the first time he purposley kissed ME he licked my face! hahaha


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Eh, doesn't really bug me (assuming I really know the dog well, like our dog. No stranger dog would get that close). I've got bigger fish to fry. Like, is the baby getting into the toilet, the diaper pail, the recycling, the dog food, the garbage, the list goes on and on.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Dogs have very clean mouths despite what they eat/drink/sniff.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it is completely disgusting. I appreciate dogs but they are dirty to me. I admit, though, that I can be a litle picky about this type of thing.

I have friends who are *much* more laidback about germs, animals, etc, and their kids are very healthy. So it's really more of my hangup I think.


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

doesn't gross me out at all, although after reading the other replies I feel like I am a weirdo


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't really think that anything bad will happen if I let the dogs lick me or the kids in the face but it still grosses me out and I don't let our dogs do it.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

it's a myth that dogs have cleaner mouths than humans. i saw it on "dr. know". c'mon now, they lick their butts and eat poop! ewwwwwww....









i'm not sure if anyone else feels the same, but ever since having a babe i could really care less about dogs/other animals. obviously i would never want to hurt an animal, nor am i okay with anyone else hurting animals, but i'm just not interested in them as pets and certainly don't want them anywhere near my precious baby. i've become a huge germiphobe (sp?) since having her, plus they've been known to turn on their human friends...so i am too protective to allow them to get too close to my baby.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BamBam'sMom* 
I don't think it's a big deal at all. Not that I encourage it, but one of my dogs licks my 2-year-old now and then and ds thinks it's hilarious, so I don't feel the need to stop it.







: I'm not scared of a few germs here and there, and we hardly ever get sick.









: It really doesn't bother me that much. I watched n episode of mythbusters once where they proved that dogs' mouths had less bacteria than human mouths. And my DS thinks it's pretty funny, but then he and the dog are best friends!


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

doesn't gross me out at all, although after reading the other replies I feel like I am a weirdo
Guess I'm a weirdo, too. It doesn't bother me at all when dogs (our dog, the neighbor's dog, etc) lick dd







:


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Yuck, yuck, and double yuck.

But I wouldn't care if my cat licked my kids' faces.

So I guess I'm just not a dog person, because I know the above isn't logical.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We don't have a dog, but the baby gets tons of licks from our neighbor's dog and some friends' dogs, and also lots of licks from our goats. It doesn't bother me at all -- we are not at all germphobic, though.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

My SIL has trained her dog to lick people's faces and I mean a full mouth licking and I find it incredibly rude and gross. My son is now afraid of dogs because of this dog knocking him down and slurping his whole face.

That being said, from when I was less than a year old until about three, I used to get up every morning and lick tongues with our German shepherd. My mom was horrified when I first did it, but the pediatrician said not to fret...the dog's mouth has fewer bacteria than getting a kiss from aunt Mabel...lol. I had zero ill effects from it, but I certainly wouldn't encourage it.


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

I really don't mind when my dog does that. As long as Ds doesn't mind I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Weirdo here too! I dont mind when the dogs lick my twins faces, hands, toes, etc. I dont let them go overboard with it though, just one or two licks and that's it. The girls just love kisses especially from our Great Dane. I think it is the overall size of her that amazes them and then the tongue that covers their whole face lol!

I am also a self-proclaimed germaphobe but my dogs dont bother me. Guess I dont see them "germy"


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I personally think it's disgusting, but if someone else wants to let their dog lick their baby, so be it.

However, I find it highly irritating when a dog owner not only allows their dog to lick someone else, but then goes on and on about how cute it is and the dog is just giving kisses. I really like my SIL's dog, but we had to stop going over there when ds1 was a toddler because they would circle around him licking him. I always had to pick him up to get him out of there, and SIL thought it was just so cute. My MIL does this too with her dog. In fact, she insists that we pet her dog when we go over there, and her dog is always stinky. No thanks.

I've heard that their mouths are supposed to be "cleaner" than ours, but I wouldn't want other people kissing my baby on the mouth, and I have watched dogs eating other dog poop at the park. Gross.


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

Our dog is allowed to kiss DS on the top or back of the head, but not on his face. That said, he occasionally does land a couple there before we can stop him! We just figure it'll be good for his immune system.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

myabe im totally grossed out by this because my cousin got worms and the whole family from their face kissing dog...


----------



## hix (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katt* 
I guess I'm in the minority. We let the dog lick the baby. He didn't get to lick him right away, only smell for a while. Only recently we'll let him get a lick in every now and again. The baby is smiling, so he's not scared of it.

Me too!

However, I never before stopped to think about the licking of the nether-regions and its nastiness. So-thanks a lot







yuck


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My dog licks the baby all the time. They've been known to share chew toys, as well.

No big deal to me.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

Dogs totally gross me out, so yes, predictably, I do find it gross.


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurie* 
A dog's mouth is supposed to be cleaner then a human's... BUT I find it pretty gross as well. I don't freak out if a dog has licked my child's face, but I surely don't let it continue or let the children encourage it in anyway.

Absolutely right - don´t worry about the germs. I have a friend who is a consultant in A&E (ER for the states), he tells me that if you come in with a dog bite you´re gonna wait a long time to be see (unless of course you´re seriously wounded), if it´s a human bite then they´ll pump you full of every antibiotic going, fast.

I should probably mention we´re both owners of 5 dogs!

Sadystar x.


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxsmum* 
doesn't gross me out at all, although after reading the other replies I feel like I am a weirdo

me too.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

It doesn't really bother me...







: Well, on the face I'm ok, in the mouth not ok. I do wipe her face off after I see it though.
My little one thinks it is hilarious


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it's gross. But we don't have dogs. I grew up with them, but never let them lick my face. Blech.

Babies are sensative most times and I wouldn't want a dog that licked it's butt to lick my baby's mouth! kwim?


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
it's a myth that dogs have cleaner mouths than humans. i saw it on "dr. know". c'mon now, they lick their butts and eat poop!

And yet Mythbusters confirmed that it's true.

I don't mind dog kisses, and I don't mind it when my dogs lick the baby. Having said that, ANY behavior from a dog that is not invited is rude and a sign of ALPHA issues - compulsive licking included. My dogs don't get on the couch, get a scratch behind the ear, or get their dinner until they have earned it. Same goes for the privilege of licking of me. Licking is a sign of submission, especially around the mouth and chin, but it must be earned, so they have all been taught to do it on command.

BUT, my DD is not yet at an age where she can command that the dogs lick her when SHE desires it, so they can get pretty sneaky. But it doesn't bother me.

And if you think being licked on the face is gross, you'd have a heart attack at our house at dinner time. If they dogs are in the kitchen during dinner (which is rare, they usually wait outside) DD will hold her food out to be licked, then pop it in her mouth. Still, it doesn't bother me.

But I think it goes without saying that this is only allowed with my own dogs, who I know are healthy and parasite free.


----------

